# Revell C-17 decals



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Can anyone help me locate a decal sheet for the new Revell C-17? There are aftermarket decals for this plane that include livery for Dover AFB -- that's where I live. But apparently, they're all sold out. 

Does anyone have a spare or can they point me in the direction to find them?

Jeff


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Go to www.drawdecal.com Lots of C-17 choises for you.


----------

